# Beach over night Backpacking in/near GA



## HEKTIK (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello to everyone. First post Joined a short time ago. Just been grazing around picking info out of everyone's threads so far.

So here goes. A small group of friends and I recently got into overnight backpacking. We just got back from a single night trip into the Cohutta Wilderness through the Rice Camp trail. It was cold, wet, and everything prior to the trip, like loosing the truck keys and having to wait an hour for a spare set to show up, just told us not to do it. But stubborn we are and the effects of Sandy were not going to stop our first trip. Needless to say, we had an amazing time. Even though one of us forgot his sleeping bag, while another one wore shorts not realizing it was going to be cold as all get out. Either way, were hooked. 

So we're already talking about our next spot. This time were going to plan with a bit more time to spare. Our plan is to head out on a Friday afternoon/early evening. Do a short hike in to a secluded camping spot. Hangout Saturday, and hike back out Sunday. We would like a spot on a beach. Were looking at possibly going out early spring. 

Any suggestions would be awesome. We'd like to stay in or near Ga. Preferably somewhere we can hike in with all our stuff on our backs, no car camping. We'd like to keep the hikes short, somewhere in the vicinity of 3 hours one way. The more secluded the better. Also, but not a must, somewhere we can carry, or even better a place where we can target shoot.  



BTW. Great board with lots of great information. I took someones word in another thread on rice camp and it totally paid out.


----------



## savreds (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't think that you can find any beach in GA that would fit your plans. There are a couple of islands that you could camp on but... you gotta have a boat or kayak to get to them. Unfortunately most in GA are either private owned or state owned and off limits. Not sure about SC.
You'll probably have to stick to the inland rivers if you want to be able to hike to somewhere by the water.


----------



## Swampy (Oct 31, 2012)

Wouldn't work in your time frame, but if you get another couple of days, go to Cumberland Island - there is a ferry that takes you. It's awesome, but outside of one campground (maybe 2) you can't have a fire so keep that in mind.

Sign up for one of the hunts if nothing else, but you'll need about a week.

Otherwise, savreds is right - not sure you have a lot of options with your current criteria.


----------



## HEKTIK (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks guys. 


We've read up on Cumberland island and have it in mind. The only thing that throws us off about it is the no campfire thing. Those two just seem to go hand in hand. But so far it seems to be one of our only options. We all tend to reserve the longer trips for stuff involving our families, so while extending it out a bit further is a possibility we would rather keep it a bit on the shorter side. 
What about some of the surrounding states? Ive seen some primitive camping in SC or maybe something on the Gulf would work.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 31, 2012)

You could also look at Sapelo Island.They have a ferry and hiking trails. I guess you can stay overnight. I don't know about fires. I wouldn't let that be a show stopper and I do like campfires. 
Daws Island near Beaufort, SC. looks interesting but you need a canoe/kayak to get their. Not big enough to hike on though. There are lots of barrier islands that kayakers go to and camp. That might have to be ya'lls next hobby.
http://www.scwildlife.com/pubs/mayjune2011/dawsisland.html

St. Joseph Peninsula State Park has a wilderness area with backpacking/camping.
http://www.floridastateparks.org/stjoseph/activities.cfm#22


----------



## bigborefreak (Oct 31, 2012)

Be careful carrying as well.  Any property managed by the Corp of Engineers frowns on it....  I usually do but discreetly.

Ben


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 31, 2012)

This place near Cape Canaveral looks interesting.
http://www.beachhunter.net/orlando-beaches/klondike-beach.html


----------



## HEKTIK (Nov 1, 2012)

Great suggestions Artfuldodger. I'm looking into these now. Klondike beach seems very interesting. Its a little over 8 hours from where we're at but looks to be completely worth it. St. Joseph Peninsula seems to be a bit closer and I tend to think the water on the gulf is a bit nicer. 

bigborefreak- Preciate it. We're aware about the corps of engineers thing(Live pretty close to Lake Lanier). Ill make sure to research on the regulations of where ever we go just to make sure however.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 1, 2012)

HEKTIK said:


> Great suggestions Artfuldodger. I'm looking into these now. Klondike beach seems very interesting. Its a little over 8 hours from where we're at but looks to be completely worth it. St. Joseph Peninsula seems to be a bit closer and I tend to think the water on the gulf is a bit nicer.
> 
> bigborefreak- Preciate it. We're aware about the corps of engineers thing(Live pretty close to Lake Lanier). Ill make sure to research on the regulations of where ever we go just to make sure however.



Man they both seem too far away. We use to camp at St. Joe but lived in Albany at the time. I think Cumberland Island is as far as I would go from Augusta. I've been to Cumberland for the day. I like seeing the horses. Did you notice camping at Klondike Beach is from Nov-April? Maybe because of Sea turtles. I've been to the cape in Nov-Dec and the weather is nice. I wouldn't want to go down there after April anyway. 
I would also suggest backpacking on the Pine Mtn trail. 
Ya'll should get a couple of canoes and go down a south Georgia river like the Alapaha. Build a fire on a sandbar and catch some Redbreast.
The only other advice would be to plan a trip  around a full moon. It's nice to have the moon light while primitive camping.


----------



## antique41 (Nov 2, 2012)

You might look at Sandy Ford, Earl's Ford or Burrell's Ford on the Chattooga River.


----------

